# New tyres from Blackcircle



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Just had fitted a set of 4 new tyre's from the on line outfit blackcircles.com . No problem with getting them fitted by a local tyre fitting firm Premier Autos in Hednesford Staffs.
In the end I picked Yokohama All Season Y354's at a cost of £406, this was total cost and I get 1200 Tesco points as a bonus.
Had them put the tyre pressures at 65 for both front and rear.
This is the first time I have used a online tyre service and having checked local firms for prices I think I saved about £50, well worth shopping around.


----------

